

HTML5 XBOX Controller in Firefox Nightly - boazsender
http://weblog.bocoup.com/javascript-firefox-nightly-introduces-dom-joystick-events

======
wtallis
The explanation of the analog stick axes needs clarification: "For example,
the XBox wired controller has 4 axes (top to bottom, left to right, and two
diagonals.)" What's a diagonal axis, if not a linear combination of the
vertical and horizontal axes?

At minimum, for an Xbox-style controller, you should be seeing a vertical and
horizontal axis for each of the two analog sticks, and an axis for each of the
two analog triggers. From an original Xbox controller, you should also have
six analog buttons (though they are usually treated as standard binary
buttons).

Other than that, this looks pretty cool. Perhaps in a few years, we'll see
stuff like this combined with WebGL to make an open-source, cross-platform
gaming environment that goes way beyond the current crop of 2d Flash games.

~~~
wccrawford
Even sillier, I'm pretty sure it has 5 axes.

Left Stick X and Y, Right Stick X and Y, And another Axis used for the 2
triggers.

Yeah, I know how silly that sounds for the triggers, but that's how it works.

~~~
wtallis
That does sound odd, since it's possible to detect the state of the triggers
independently. The configuration utility for the Xbox Controller driver that I
use allows me to map any of the physical axes to the virtual axes X, Y, Z, Rx,
Ry, Rz, and Slider, so I guess that's roughly what's supported by the Windows
input APIs. I don't really know how it's reported by the controller, though,
other than the fact that it isn't standard USB HID.

------
iam
1) It's a general joystick api, not just xbox.

2) You can't actually use an xbox controller with a computer (and hence with
firefox) anyway without a USB cable. You could use a 360 controller, but not
the first Xbox.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Xbox 1 controllers are just USB. You only need an adapter. Microsoft made them
for a while for Final Fantasy. If you just cut the end off a controller and a
usb cable, the wires inside are even properly color-coded.

~~~
someperson
I'm fairly sure you need a separate driver for controllers from the original
xbox (<http://www.redcl0ud.com/xbcd.html>)

USB xbox 360 controllers don't need any installation last I checked.

~~~
drivebyacct2
A quick Google reveals drivers for Windows, as well as drivers for Linux and
Mac OS X. I feel it's safe to say that drivers are needed for either.

------
jimminy
Yes. I was waiting for this, this is something I really wanted for one of my
side projects.

------
cultureulterior
Anyone know if there a tablet pressure/tablet pen direction api in browsers
yet?

------
imjk
Cool stuff you guys are doing over there at bocoup.

